# 600 + pounder in Menominee county



## William H Bonney

:16suspect


----------



## lastflight

Liver and Onions said:


> Could you please give me the name of the bar that you were drinking at Friday when you heard the story ?


He must have been at Belgiumtown Bar! Once the High-Lifes start flowing the truth comes out! 

I'll be in Daggett in a couple weeks, I'll get the scoop if it is true.


----------



## Spartan88

Liver and Onions said:


> I am currently trying to find the farmer that hit the bear to confirm your story. So far, I'm having the same problem that I experienced last year when trying to find the hunter that shot that cougar near Mesick with the North Dakota DNR officer standing beside the hunter in the photo.
> Could you please give me the name of the bar that you were drinking at Friday when you heard the story ? *Also, the name of the old toothless man telling the story would be very helpful.* With this info, I feel that I can quickly confirm your story.
> Thanks in advance,
> L & O


Maybe he was young and toothless, google toothless u.p. bar story tellers.


----------



## bearhunter01

What happened to the more info from this? Still waiting for it and Pictures. I passed a story on like this to people at the end of last year. It was then that I found out it was in another state and it was not as it had been reported.


----------



## thill

Linda G. said:


> How can a healthy bear that is not wounded, drugged, or hibernating be RUN OVER BY A combine??
> 
> Turned out the bear that got run over that was all over the web a year or so ago, if I recall correctly, was already dead when it was run over. Poached, as I recall.


 
It happens to healthy deer......why not a bear?


----------



## Sam22

Enough bickering, post some pics, give us some new info. Then lay off.:rant:


----------



## Wizard3686

.480 said:


> Well I won't post anymore on this combine killed bear in Menominee county.
> 
> You people who live downstate obviously know more than a guy that knows the persons involved.
> 
> I will accept apologies when the story reaches you TROLLS below the bridge.
> 
> I am glad I live up here in the U.P. so I don't have to reside with persons from downstate that continually post on this site.
> 
> Also I have many pictures of the bear, but TOO BAD, You'll just have to wait for your downstate papers to catch up.
> 
> Have a nice day.





.480 said:


> Keep talking stupid folks, it is making my Troll statement more and more true by the minute.
> 
> You people are some real tools.
> The story is real. It happened Sept. 10th 2010.
> I am just sitting back now and letting you really make yourselves look foolish.




Hmmm ok First off he isn't the normal yooper we all wouldn't go say stupid **** like that. 

Second off I live in the UP about 2 hours and 1 min North of Dagget I have never heard anything of this story. It has not been on the WLUC TV 6 News which is the News station for the whole U.P If something like this would of happen in the U.P it would of been on the news. 


So why dont you show us some proof or just admit that you were wrong. Ya know if your wrong nothing with admitting it Happens all the time on the internet


----------



## Sib

Trophy from Menominee Co. I check the Journal and only found some extraordinary sized cabbage that made the news. Well done Clyde and Debbie Peterson.


----------



## Spartan88

I dont see a kill tag on that cabbage, I hate to see poached veggies.


----------



## Sib

Spartan88 said:


> I dont see a kill tag on that cabbage, I hate to see poached veggies.


:lol:Shouldn't be a problem aging, I'm pretty sure all cabbage patch kids came with birth certs. :lol:


----------



## PaleRider

Well I guess I'm eating Crow, I was able to locate and talk to the bar owner pictured in the photo below and he confirms the story as told by .408. I'm sorry I ever doubted a fellow MS member.


Bar owner with a fish he said he caught in Lake Superior.


----------



## PaleRider

Flag Up said:


>


Shouldn't that be a Bear hug? :evilsmile


----------



## irishmanusa

Aren't those the cabbages that were "hit and killed" by a combine in Dagget?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RDS-1025

Sib said:


>



Just a slight misunderstanding.
What the op meant was that a combine ripped the balls off of a 600# green bear.


----------



## Liver and Onions

thill said:


> It happens to healthy deer......why not a bear?


I am sure that lots of deer have been killed by bullets over the years while the farmer was picking corn. I haven't heard of one being run through the picker though. However, I'm sure that you have a picture of a 190" buck that was killed that way just before the gun opener right ? 
Or did you mean fawns being killed in the spring by the hay mower ? Now that actually does happen many times every year.

L & O


----------



## MEL

Sib said:


> Trophy from Menominee Co. I check the Journal and only found some extraordinary sized cabbage that made the news. Well done Clyde and Debbie Peterson.
> 
> *SO THE STORY HEADLINE SHOULD HAVE READ: "COMBINE KILLS 600LB CABBAGE"!! NOW WE'RE ON THE RIGHT TRACK!!!*


 
. . .


----------



## thill

Liver and Onions said:


> I am sure that lots of deer have been killed by bullets over the years while the farmer was picking corn. I haven't heard of one being run through the picker though. However, I'm sure that you have a picture of a 190" buck that was killed that way just before the gun opener right ?
> Or did you mean fawns being killed in the spring by the hay mower ? Now that actually does happen many times every year.
> 
> L & O


 
No 190" buck, but way to jump to conclusions . I had a client in the office last week (farmer) he said he hit a 4 point buck with his combine. He didn't say if it was previously injured or not, but he did say it happens from time to time. No pictures to verify, but if you need another opinion, go ask a farmer if it ever happens to them.


----------



## Ford 800

Poached cabbage....never heard of that one. Next, from the UP, will be poached eggs! I've heard of these, but only along the East Coast.


----------



## Flag Up

I hate to say it but that lady has a huge set of cabbage.


----------



## rippper

*My faith in internet stories has been restored.*​
*Finally, some honesty in big buck hunting stories...*[/COLOR]​









​
*Here's a picture of the new world record whitetail. It was taken by the cousin of a co-worker's sister's, uncle's, best friend's, son-in-law's, niece's hairdresser's, neighbor's ex-boyfriend's oldest nephew. Reportedly it will score 2603-1/8 by B&C standard and was shot in West Texas on a really windy day, 85 degrees downhill, around a curve at 900 yards with a 22 mag. Supposedly, this deer had killed a Brahma bull, two Land Rovers and six Jehovah's Witnesses in the last two weeks alone. They said it was winning a fight with Bigfoot when it was shot. It had also been confirmed that the buck had been seen drinking discharge water from a nuclear power plant.*​
​

*This has been checked on Snopes where it was confirmed. Honest*​​


----------



## thill

.480 Although I did not publicly doubt you....I certainly thought you were referring to a different bear in a different place. I would have lost a bunch of money if you offered a wager on this!!!...I was wrong! You were right! You are smart....I am dumb! 

Bet you didn't know Trolls eat crow !


----------



## RDS-1025

You are right.
About the bear.


----------



## RDS-1025

Ieatantlers said:


> Not all trolls are as stupid as others- you can pretty much find morons on either side of the bridge..



You got that right!


----------



## old graybeard

Where are all the big know it alls now


----------



## .480




----------



## Scott K

Do you have any more info 480? Was he dead/injured/asleep when hit?

I read the link but newspapers are notorious for getting details wrong.


----------



## Sib

That's a heck of a bear, but I still think those cabbage were trophies, too.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

well, i guess i stand corrected... my apologies for doubting ya in my post, and I guess I'm the one eating crow. weird parralelisms to the other one though... kinda wonder if he was dead when they rolled him with the harvester.


----------



## mmac1318

Ieatantlers said:


> For the record .480, I am a troll and I was watching this thread with interest. Notice, I withheld any comment and did not assume it to be false. Not all trolls are as stupid as others- you can pretty much find morons on either side of the bridge.
> 
> I must say, I was routing for you to come up with the proof- and I'm glad ya did. I hope there are 4 pages of apologies now, but you have to admit there were a lot of similarities in the stories.


I am with Ieatantlers, there are dumbasses all over not just in the LP. I did take offense to that "480". You should not generalize? I do hope you get many appologies but you owe us LP folks a appology also.


----------



## Spartan88

Sib said:


> That's a heck of a bear, but I still think those cabbage were trophies, too.


Yes but they were poached.


----------



## jayzbird

.480 said:


> Well I won't post anymore on this combine killed bear in Menominee county.
> 
> You people who live downstate obviously know more than a guy that knows the persons involved.
> 
> I will accept apologies when the story reaches you TROLLS below the bridge.
> 
> I am glad I live up here in the U.P. so I don't have to reside with persons from downstate that continually post on this site.
> 
> Also I have many pictures of the bear, but TOO BAD, You'll just have to wait for your downstate papers to catch up.
> 
> Have a nice day.


I too apologize for poking fun. But, the above quoted was kinda out of line. Having been around bear in the woods and taken a few of them I know they are real skittish animals, and hearing of one being hit by a combine (if still alive) is pretty hard to believe in any sense of the matter.


----------

